# The Hitman series, are these games?



## Sunray (Aug 8, 2012)

I was playing one the other day and realised that to succeed you need to hang about for ages, learn all the guards patterns and places to hide at the specific times to kill your target. Though there are usually a few ways to kill them. Its generally one wrong step and  its curtains, esp if your close to the target. Back to the start and off we go again. 

With so much trial and error, leaving little skill, it felt less like a game,  more like a having to remember a deck of cards, shuffled for each level. 

However much I tried to like this game, I just can't be bothered. Where is the fun?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2012)

Isn't that the game where, in order to kill your target, you have to somehow stumble upon a set of utterly chance events and objects and occurrences, in just the right order, hop on one leg for 17 seconds, turn around 3 times making sure you finish facing north-north-east, somehow know that the lead developer's mother's second cousin was called Emily, and input that as a password into the remote device you're using, in order to get access to the building across the street where you find a bomb in a teddy bear that you have to ship to the murder victim?

I've heard about that game. It sounds horrendous.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, kinda.   I played the 1st level so many times not really getting anywhere. I wondered how to do it so used it as a training mission looking up the solution and realised I was way off the mark.  Generally boils down to waiting about a lot.  I persisted to see if the 2nd level was better but more of the same.

I can do waiting, but this was insane, even when you know exactly what you have to do to the letter, still can take an age, often fucking it up as you want to short cut stuff out of boredom as you have done it loads of times before and don't give a fuck any more.  Which is why I question the 'game' element. 

Surely games aren't meant to bore you?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sunray said:


> I was playing one the other day and realised that to succeed you need to hang about for ages, learn all the guards patterns and places to hide at the specific times to kill your target. Though there are usually a few ways to kill them. Its generally one wrong step and its curtains, esp if your close to the target. Back to the start and off we go again.
> 
> With so much trial and error, leaving little skill, it felt less like a game, more like a having to remember a deck of cards, shuffled for each level.
> 
> However much I tried to like this game, I just can't be bothered. Where is the fun?


 
It was a good game in its day, but the times have moved on.

The movie made from the game was horrendous, though.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It was a good game in its day, but the times have moved on.



There's a new one out soon. You may have seen the sexy nuns trailer.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 8, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeah. I think this is something I've never really cracked, tbh.
> 
> Like, one of my earlier PC games was Hitman. And I never quite worked out how to play it without shooting the living shit out of everything that moved, and getting, like -400% for stealth.
> 
> ...


 
IIRC, you can blow the living shit out of anything that moves too, though.

You just lose the bonuses.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2012)

i liked the idea.  reminded me a bit of deus ex or theif.

not as good as either.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 9, 2012)

It's fucking frustrating, but the tension levels were great and the sense of reward when you completed a "clean" hit was fantastic. It did wear thin though, so I just used an unlimited health cheat code and went mental


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 9, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It's fucking frustrating, but the tension levels were great and the sense of reward when you completed a "clean" hit was fantastic. It did wear thin though, so I just used an unlimited health cheat code and went mental


 
I hate frustrating games, don't have the patience for them. I like large games that I can steadily progress through without it getting too taxing.

Basically all those things that serious gamers like to complain about.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 9, 2012)

Most "serious" gamers have never seen the inside of a woman. Except on the internet.


----------



## golightly (Aug 9, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Most "serious" gamers have never seen the inside of a woman. Except on the internet.


 
Ewwww!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2012)

i think i have that video game


----------

